# Long Term Car Rental - Out of Season



## mrred99 (May 9, 2008)

Anyone got any good contact for long term car rental companies that will do a good deal out of season?

Thanks
RED


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Which part of Cyprus?


----------



## mrred99 (May 9, 2008)

I will be based at Nicosia


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

If you are looking at renting long-term then it may be more cost-effective to buy your own second-hand car.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

mrred99 said:


> I will be based at Nicosia


Sorry Nicosia is outof my area but I tend to agree with Babs that you might be better off buying a cheap second hand car if you are going to be here for any length of time.


----------



## mike on tour (Aug 25, 2008)

Take a look at the Easy Jet Site in October i booked the cheapest car £5 a day on their UK Web Site .... My Order went through and i went to Euro Car in Paphos where they offered me an upgrade as they do not have the ' cheap car ' in stock .....so all Winter i kept swopping Vehicles every month to try them all out  - the Staff were bemused because the best 'deal' they could offer was £13+ a day ...but as i had already paid and booked from my UK Address and bank card they could not argue !

Mike


----------

